# Help with Litespeed models



## mikagsd (Mar 22, 2008)

I have been searching for a frame with a more relaxed geometry...specifically the Roubaix but the problem is I can never find one in a 54 because everyone is buying them I guess. I won't/can't spend the money on new so I am looking at used. So, I have started to look at other manufacturers.

Can someone please advise which model Litespeed would have a little more relaxed riding position to it? I ride a Tarmac Pro and neck and back and just over it.  Is it the Siena, Xicon or are there older models that are a little relaxed as well?


----------



## mesa rider (Jul 29, 2007)

..........you can Google the old Litespeed catalogs,they will have the breakdown on the intended uses of the different models. I have an 05 Siena,it does not bother my creaky back and neck.


----------



## ti bones (Feb 24, 2007)

I like my 2005 Tuscany, there is a review of the 2003 Tuscany here.


----------

